# Keep the change



## FlyingBird

How do you say 'keep the change' in turkish?

You usually say it when you are in shop, when you buy something and you put some money as gift.

Also how do you say, *can i get rest of the money*?


----------



## jcpjcp

*keep the change* - üstü kalsın 
*can I get the rest of the money* - paranın üstünü alabilir miyim ?


----------



## FlyingBird

Thanks. can you tell me why did you say only üstü kalsın? is this shorter way of saying paranın üstü sizde kalsın?


----------



## jcpjcp

Yes it is the shorter way, as you said. because *üstü kalsın* is shorter and more practical.


----------



## FlyingBird

so if you say üstü it just mean paranın üstü?

is it good to say paranın üstü kalsın? or sound weird


----------



## jcpjcp

Yes it means *paranın üstü*. You can say in both ways. It does not sound weird. Both sound good.


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

FlyingBird said:


> so if you say üstü it just mean paranın üstü?
> 
> is it good to say paranın üstü kalsın? or sound weird


It's not weird but "üstü kalsın" sounds more natural.


----------

